# Never Again!



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

And I went along thinking that since Tripp didn't leave, same with November. FALSE! I let the little guy out, Tundra wasn't interested, and he flew, what, a block away! I went trying to catch him, but he wouldnt co-operate!  Finally, he crashed into a window and fell into a bush. *sigh* I dont think hes hurt, because when I caught him, he was already on his feet and ready to fly. Got him by the tail, NEVER AGAIN! Now hes acting all wild and weird. He wasnt wearing his band either (name, adress, and phone number)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

November-X-Scourge said:


> And I went along thinking that since Tripp didn't leave, same with November. FALSE! I let the little guy out, Tundra wasn't interested, and he flew, what, a block away! I went trying to catch him, but he wouldnt co-operate!  Finally, he crashed into a window and fell into a bush. *sigh* I dont think hes hurt, because when I caught him, he was already on his feet and ready to fly. Got him by the tail, NEVER AGAIN! Now hes acting all wild and weird. He wasnt wearing his band either (name, adress, and phone number)


It's not a good idea to let them out unless you've got them hungry and have them trained to come back when you call. Also, if I remember right you don't have a large flock--so they'd be easier for predators to pick off. 

It always makes me feel so bad when they fly into stuff. My little ringneck hen, Baby, has poor eyesight and tends to fly into wallpaper and paintings.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Libis said:


> It's not a good idea to let them out unless you've got them hungry and have them trained to come back when you call. Also, if I remember right you don't have a large flock--so they'd be easier for predators to pick off.
> 
> It always makes me feel so bad when they fly into stuff. My little ringneck hen, Baby, has poor eyesight and tends to fly into wallpaper and paintings.



Alrighty! That's set! November won't fly out again! Do you think I can still train him, even if he's one year old? You can't teach an old dog new tricks, does that go for pigeons? (poor Baby! It is pretty sad, like once Tundra got out of his cage... he hit that window haarrdddd)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

November-X-Scourge said:


> Alrighty! That's set! November won't fly out again! Do you think I can still train him, even if he's one year old? You can't teach an old dog new tricks, does that go for pigeons? (poor Baby! It is pretty sad, like once Tundra got out of his cage... he hit that window haarrdddd)


He would still be able to learn. But if I remember right you've only got a few birds, which would make it risky for them to be out. I would just keep them in, b/c otherwise you could have some be caught by predators.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

may I ask what is it your trying to do with these pigeons?... as far as I can get you let out one of your pigeons and he hit a window?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

K I'll just keep him in anyway. 
@spirit a little while back, I tried to let Tripp, who is completely wild, go, he hopped out, flew a round, and then started beating at the loft door to come back in. I figured November would do the same. Instead, he went on flying really high and landing in random yards. Eventually, he hit a window and landed in a bush, where he recovered and was hopping aroun, I caught him by the tail. I was seeing if he wanted to fly around, as he had, since he was rescued, never flown free.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

November-X-Scourge said:


> K I'll just keep him in anyway.
> @spirit a little while back, I tried to let Tripp, who is completely wild, go, he hopped out, flew a round, and then started beating at the loft door to come back in. I figured November would do the same. Instead, he went on flying really high and landing in random yards. Eventually, he hit a window and landed in a bush, where he recovered and was hopping aroun, I caught him by the tail. I was seeing if he wanted to fly around, as he had, since he was rescued, never flown free.


oh ok, so you planned to release them? do you think it would be better to wait till spring?, what is your plan for release.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I meant for Tripp to go, not November, I thought he would enjoy a flight. Tripp would do fine in the wild, November, on the other hand, is a complete buffoon. For Tripp, since this winter has been as mild as spring, coldest so far-10, average -1 I planned just to let him out of the loft and see if he'd go, taking him in the cat carrier wouldn't work because it smells of cat, and he might not actually Want to go, just get away from the cat! Also, carrying him in my hands wouldn't work because I'd scare him, so letting him decide on his own seemed like a good idea. Imma try to release again soon, then one more time, and if he doesn't leave, I'll assume he's happy here.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

November-X-Scourge said:


> I meant for Tripp to go, not November, I thought he would enjoy a flight. Tripp would do fine in the wild, November, on the other hand, is a complete buffoon. For Tripp, since this winter has been as mild as spring, coldest so far-10, average -1 I planned just to let him out of the loft and see if he'd go, taking him in the cat carrier wouldn't work because it smells of cat, and he might not actually Want to go, just get away from the cat! Also, carrying him in my hands wouldn't work because I'd scare him, so letting him decide on his own seemed like a good idea. Imma try to release again soon, then one more time, and if he doesn't leave, I'll assume he's happy here.


you may want to talk with a licensed rehabber and see how they do a soft release.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

November-X-Scourge said:


> I meant for Tripp to go, not November, I thought he would enjoy a flight. Tripp would do fine in the wild, November, on the other hand, is a complete buffoon. For Tripp, since this winter has been as mild as spring, coldest so far-10, average -1 I planned just to let him out of the loft and see if he'd go, taking him in the cat carrier wouldn't work because it smells of cat, and he might not actually Want to go, just get away from the cat! Also, carrying him in my hands wouldn't work because I'd scare him, so letting him decide on his own seemed like a good idea. Imma try to release again soon, then one more time, and if he doesn't leave, I'll assume he's happy here.


But I thought Tripp had paired with one of your other birds? 

If you use a cat carrier, disinfect and air it out--cat saliva is dangerous to birds.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Release in January?*

I don't know your situation real well but can't your pigeon release wait until spring? January in Toronto could be a tough time to release _any _bird. Even if it's not real cold at this moment, the weather could get bad at any time and we still have a few more months of winter.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

@Libis
Idk whats with them... Tundra is a male...and Tripp is probably a male too.. I thought he was a female at one point, and they were hanging out together and nesting and stuff, they still sit together, but Tripp seems way more male now. I really thought they were female/male! Either way, theyre friends....
@Lefty
I'm just worried he wont go in 2 months. I want him back with his family and friends... If he wants that... and I'm afraid keeping him for too long will make him stay. Of course, I'm fine with him staying, but its difficult with 4-5 possible males, and only 1-2 possible females.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

November-X-Scourge said:


> @Libis
> Idk whats with them... Tundra is a male...and Tripp is probably a male too.. I thought he was a female at one point, and they were hanging out together and nesting and stuff, they still sit together, but Tripp seems way more male now. I really thought they were female/male! Either way, theyre friends....
> @Lefty
> I'm just worried he wont go in 2 months. I want him back with his family and friends... If he wants that... and I'm afraid keeping him for too long will make him stay. Of course, I'm fine with him staying, but its difficult with 4-5 possible males, and only 1-2 possible females.


So why release him if he's buddies with Tundra? It seems like he's happy, it just doesn't seem right to separate them the way you've talked about them acting. If everybody is getting along--I think it's all fine to keep him.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

meh, Imma keep him, youre right, hes happy.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

November-X-Scourge said:


> meh, Imma keep him, youre right, hes happy.


Yeah--there hasn't been any fighting, right? I guess I'm just thinking, if it isn't broken, don't fix it.  

Spoil him rotten!


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Hehe can do! Also, most of the fighting is Tundra. He's a real *insert swear word here*! When Tundra fights anyone, Tripp will start bow cooing. Bliss *soon to be renamed if male* attacks November occasionally, and clove will also peck. There is one nonviolent. The gentle giant Tyson. He, at almost a decimeter longer, two centimeters wider, and one pigeon head taller than enormous Tripp, *and he's still underweight* is the least violent, despite being a male, and being strong enough to break out of an adult humans hands. He's also found a great place to sleep. While everyone else perches on the side of a flower box, he, with the loss of a foot, can't, so instead, he sits inside. Funny enough, just his head and neck poking out is taller then bliss sitting on the edge.


----------

